# Feeding time



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

My boa loves his quail... but wishes they were more torpedo shaped rather than like a grapefruit !!











Also had a spare large weaner rat left over as one royal was in blue... My Bairds had already had her mouse, but I wondered if she would be interested in the rat... thinking she would go defensive given how large it was to her..... wrong !!!!!!










Its put an impressive bulge in her belly !!


----------

